# C. willisii flower



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I went to take count of how many of these I have (getting rid of them for something new) and I found this nice suprise.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Way cool!!!
Is this sumberged?


----------

